# Women’s Kokatat Expedition Drysuit FOR SALE



## Dirtdiva81435 (Jun 12, 2018)

Women’s drysuit for sale. Size women’s medium. Like new. Needs new neck and wrist gaskets. $850 hot me up 303-915-9778


----------

